# The use of konjac glucomannan to lower serum thyroid hormones in hyperthyroidism.



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

An actual study:

The use of konjac glucomannan to lower serum thyroid hormones in hyperthyroidism.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18187431


----------



## mohsin147 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm on a journey taking armour thyroid! What a wonderful help for Hashimoto's!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. I am grateful for Armour! How much are you currently taking and how long have you been taking it? When were you diagnosed w/ Hashimoto's?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi - there's also a diet out there (complicated) but it integrates the conjac glucommanan powder into the diet. It is called "Trim Healhty Mama" also known as THM. THis is a "weight loss" diet which also avoids gluten - and if I remember right, maybe dairy but I'm not sure. As a Hashimoto's person, I avoid the glucommanan. But for hyper people - it's something to look at *including reading about the adverse effects.


----------

